# Tarpon fishing off pier



## Fifty950 (Nov 8, 2016)

Ill be trying to catch tarpon for the first time later this year when they start showing up. My question is, what size leader and what hook is best to easily release the fish?


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

I prefer 80# test fluorocarbon leader for tarpon. 60# test will get you more strikes, but decent sized tarpon will wear through 60# test a lot more easily.

I like 7/0 Owner 3x strong jigs, which are 1 1/2 oz. I rig them with about a 7" soft plastic jerk shad, Hogy, or something similar. The Owners hook and hold tarpon better than anything else I've tried. Owner and VMC trebles in 3x or 4x strong work pretty well also, but a single hook has better penetrating power than a treble.

To unhook tarpon, you need to get into the water with them. If they don't throw the hook or break the line, we usually just break the line when we get them back to the pier. The hook will rust out in a few days.


----------



## Fifty950 (Nov 8, 2016)

Breaking the line by just pulling or cutting tour main line? Where does it usually give if you pull, at the knots, leader or swivel? Seems you will have to pull really hard to break that strong of a line.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

If you are going to just plan on breaking them off, why not use, oh, 40# leader?


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

OK where are we talking about and when Are we talking Pensacola or south ?? Are you doing sight fishing ?? or what ??


----------



## Fifty950 (Nov 8, 2016)

submariner said:


> OK where are we talking about and when Are we talking Pensacola or south ?? Are you doing sight fishing ?? or what ??


I plan on sight fishing on okaloosa pier when they start running in a few months.


----------



## jiggly (Apr 12, 2015)

Are you planning on live baiting? Everyone on OIP is throwing swim baits at them.


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*Tarpon*

Give the Tarpon a chance to live, use only circle hooks. Treble hooks are deadly, hard to get out and release the fish. Treble hooks are NOT allowed to be used with natural and or live bait. Fish smart, give the Tarpon a chance. thanks


----------



## Fifty950 (Nov 8, 2016)

jiggly said:


> Are you planning on live baiting? Everyone on OIP is throwing swim baits at them.


Im planning to use live bait. Wouldnt swim baits get too pricey? Cutting the line everytime you catch a fish.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Dunt said:


> If you are going to just plan on breaking them off, why not use, oh, 40# leader?


Because you will get about 5 minutes worth of fight out of 40 mono and most tarpon will wear right through it.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Fifty950 said:


> Im planning to use live bait. Wouldnt swim baits get too pricey? Cutting the line everytime you catch a fish.


I Tarpon fish Okaloosa almost daily during the summer, except weekends. Most use swimbaits but many are caught on live bait as well. I use both and occasional will use a heavy spoon for the tarpon that are too far out. I use 40lb titanium wire leader. I get just as many strikes as the guys using mono and they never wear through it. The guys using wire land more than the guys using mono.


----------



## jiggly (Apr 12, 2015)

Fifty950 said:


> Im planning to use live bait. Wouldnt swim baits get too pricey? Cutting the line everytime you catch a fish.


How many days you plan on spending out there and how many you plan on catching?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

You can purchase large swimbaits in packages of three for about six dollars. if you lose 10 or 15, you are only out about thirty dollars. It would cost you a $1000 to charter a tarpon boat. Small price to pay.


----------



## Fifty950 (Nov 8, 2016)

jiggly said:


> Fifty950 said:
> 
> 
> > Im planning to use live bait. Wouldnt swim baits get too pricey? Cutting the line everytime you catch a fish.
> ...


As many as i can lol. I fish out there about 4 to 5 times a week and fishing gear gets expensive. From losing gotchas, pompano jigs, to buying flouro leader gets pricey.


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

BTT

Anyone caught any tarpon yet this year? I heard some were caught on Navarre Pier but not sure if that is true or not. I'm haunting three mile bridge hoping they will show up soon. I saw some there last year, but not sure of any other locations. Amarillo


----------



## Fifty950 (Nov 8, 2016)

The Real Amarillo Palmira said:


> BTT
> 
> Anyone caught any tarpon yet this year? I heard some were caught on Navarre Pier but not sure if that is true or not. I'm haunting three mile bridge hoping they will show up soon. I saw some there last year, but not sure of any other locations. Amarillo


I heard a couple of hook ups at OIP already. I fished there last weekend and saw some close to the pier. No one hooked up though.


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks Fifty950. The outlook is good! AP


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

They are starting there migration and there have been some hookups. Not nearly in full swing yet.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Wugitus said:


> Give the Tarpon a chance to live, use only circle hooks. Treble hooks are deadly, hard to get out and release the fish. Treble hooks are NOT allowed to be used with natural and or live bait. Fish smart, give the Tarpon a chance. thanks


I'm not questioning the fact that treble hooks aren't harder on them but is the treble hook/natural bait rule just for tarpon?
:confused1:


----------



## BrntPhish (May 31, 2017)

It Varies according to species. 
http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/
http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/tarpon/faqs/

But think about this..... is you are fishing a treble and catch something else that would otherwise be a keeper, you would have to throw it back unless you were using a single.

Tarpon:
Gear Requirements:
Legal Gear: hook and line only.
Snagging, snatch hooking, spearing and the use of a *multiple hook* in conjunction with live or dead natural bait is prohibited

Am I required to use circle hooks when fishing for tarpon?
While recommended, anglers are not required to use circle hooks when targeting tarpon. If you catch a reef fish while targeting tarpon on a non-circle hook it must be released.

Reef Fish:
State and federal regulations require all commercial fishers and recreational anglers fishing for any reef fish species to have and use certain gear. Reef fish species include groupers, snappers, amberjacks, triggerfish, porgies, sea bass, hogfish and tilefish.
State Waters of the Gulf of Mexico Required Gear
Circle Hooks (Must be non-stainless steel and not offset) when using natural baits.
.
.
.
Circle hooks are made so that the point is turned perpendicular to the shank to form a circular or oval shape. Research has found that circle hooks are 90% more likely to hook fish in the mouth instead of in the esophagus or stomach. This reduces internal harm to the fish by decreasing de-hooking time for the angler, and decreases the chances of a hook getting lost in the fish. Non-offset means the end of the hook is in line with the shank of the hook – rather than being angled sideways away from the shank


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Treble hook, king leader and live LY. there's no shortage of them stupid things. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I've had a many a king bait eaten by those damn oversized threadfin herrings.


----------

